# What Are Your Favorite Winter Run Flat Tires



## jaye944 (Jul 5, 2015)

my AS RFT are Pirelli , going to get Pirelli winter sotto 3's
the AS's are the MUTTS NUTS


----------



## Doug Huffman (Apr 25, 2015)

Remember that All Season tires are really great in NO SEASON

I am pleased with my NOKIAN WR G3 SUV RFT with optimal operating temperatures ranging from -25ºC to +35ºC (-13ºF to 95ºF).









Nokian Tyres WR G4 SUV - Performance in all weather conditions / Nokian Tires


The versatile Nokian Tyres WR G4 SUV optimally combines high-performance, all-season handling and reliable winter grip to make it a true all-weather tire.




www.nokiantires.com


----------



## GForce650 (Sep 22, 2021)

Blizzaks


----------



## brmrgskier (Oct 30, 2021)

Purchased a 2021 X1 in August that I ordered WITH runflats AND the donut spare and jack ($150) option. Bought a General Altimax non-run flat snow tire package from Tire Rack, saving about $300 vs. run flats. Seemed like a no-brainer "protection" option.


----------



## Neil L. (Oct 28, 2021)

My two cents...... just purchase 2015 328i xdrive it came with continental rft stiff ride for sure!! I did the unthinkable and switch over to Michelin cc2 all the research came back with some good ratings The cc2 is rated "all season" tire with excellent results with all 3 categories dry, wet, and snow, what prom me doing the change over are 3 folds #1 the softer ride, #2 no need season change tires for winter driving save $$$ #3 rft are good ideas but at 12 midnight 75 addition miles of driving is not gonna help me!! I gave up some trunk space, I equip myself with an floor jack, tire repair kit, air pump and an spare tire so if I can plug the tire and pulpit back up I'm good to go worse case change the tire!! Cost me $1,200 for 5 cross climate 2 and I brought the spare rim on FB .......


----------



## Scooter19725 (Feb 24, 2019)

I use the Nokian snow tire run flats. I feel like Spiderman with them.


----------



## worldtraveler.gml (Sep 8, 2021)

I have a 2021 230i MSport with Michelin PSS non runflats. I just ordered a set of Vredestein Wintrac Pro non rfts on 17" rims. (225/45 VR17). An inflator kit came with the car and I have a AAA card. I'll see how they do.


----------



## ghpup (Nov 19, 2008)

Neil L. said:


> I gave up some trunk space,..... air pump.....


This reminds me to grab to mobility pack out of my 36/37 ///MRoadster when I travel during the winter. It may save me some travel time in the vast distances we have between cities in the Mountain West...


----------

